# Come See the APR Motorsport B8 S4 This Weekend!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The brand new APR Motorsport B8 S4 is prepped and ready for the track. Come out to Daytona international speedway this weekend to check it out in action.
*Stock B8 S4 vs APR Motorsport B8 S4 Video*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xL4JCtMQ1QY



Our GTi's will also be on the track
 
*Roar Before The Rolex 24*
-Date: JANUARY 8 - 10, 2010
-Information
-Tickets
-Schedule


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Come See the APR Motorsport B8 S4 This Weekend! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MitsuVdub (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet! Can't wait to catch this bad boy in action. Good luck this season!


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Come See the APR Motorsport B8 S4 This Weekend! ([email protected])*

Boy would i love to be in this one! Me behind the wheel... i just pissed my pants.


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Come See the APR Motorsport B8 S4 This Weekend! (ObsessedVWOwner)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

